
US explores possibility that coronavirus started in Chinese lab, not a market - DeathArrow
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/15/politics/us-intelligence-virus-started-chinese-lab/index.html
======
siruncledrew
Seems like doing this _after_ handling the virus in the US would be more
pertinent in order of priority, but the White House is more hell bent on
finding a scapegoat to take the blame.

Maybe poor safety standards in China’s lab did lead to the virus getting out.
There’s probably a bunch of other impacted countries that would like an
explanation too. There’s plenty of time to do this after the problem first
gets fixed.

This is like having Chernobyl explode, going “sucks for you” at the USSR,
ignoring the situation, then when the radioactive dust drifts into the
country, obliviously scramble half-baked solutions, then blame Chernobyl for
exploding. There’s some delusional world out there where because I didn’t
originate the problem that exempts me from having to deal with it and
automatically makes it go away. Yeah... go tell that to climate change.

~~~
malandrew
You need to do both now: handle it in the US and investigate. The longer you
wait to investigate, the harder it will be to determine the truth of the
matter.

